# '18 TN PG Trenton Gibson (4/9/2022)



## IndyTreeFan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512809585282891776


----------



## IndyTreeFan

“…one of the top NBA draft prospects outside of Division I…”


----------



## pbutler218

Great job coaches! When you hear NBA prospect mentioned he must be pretty damn good! Getting excited for next season now!!


----------



## treeman

Lot of highlights against LMU in there. My guess Schertz been thinking about this guy for a year or two


----------



## IndyTreeFan

treeman said:


> Lot of highlights against LMU in there. My guess Schertz been thinking about this guy for a year or two


I would say it’s safe to say that HCJS is/has been very well aware of his game. He coached against him enough…


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State men's basketball Head Coach Josh Schertz announced the signing of Trenton Gibson (6-4/200/Murfreesboro, Tenn./Tusculum) for the upcoming season on Saturday. Gibson will join the Sycamores as a graduate transfer with one year of eligibility remaining.

More...


----------



## bluestreak

JS is assembling a roster that fits his philosophy and style of play. One thing I noticed is that seemingly all of these new additions are good students as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494769946118791170


----------



## treeman

Well I don't think a guy with 1600 career points and getting some talks about for the NBA or any professional career is coming here to not be a starter. 

Just looking at videos and interviews of him, this guy looks like a grown ass man. Welcome aboard Trent!


----------



## sycamorebacker

WOW!


----------



## BrokerZ

I hope he’s cool with changing numbers!

Welcome to the family, Trenton!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

That guy looks real nice… 

Looks like a mix between maybe Fred VanVleet and Kelan Martin.

That’s the piece we need. Why would Key not want to come back and play on this roster? This guys are going to be pretty solid.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> That guy looks real nice…
> 
> Looks like a mix between maybe Fred VanVleet and Kelan Martin.
> 
> That’s the piece we need. Why would Key not want to come back and play on this roster? This guys are going to be pretty solid.



Key could get lost in the shuffle at a big program like Yesefu going from Drake to Kansas. Although I’m sure Yesefu doesn’t have many regrets as a National Champion now.  If Key ends up at Tennessee playing 10 minutes per game and knocked out in the second round, maybe not the best switch.


----------



## dino

Jason Svoboda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494769946118791170


Couple nice examples of him finding openings from the pick and roll. I thought our guards last season had a hard time getting passes to the bigs in pick n roll options. Improving that area would go a long way.


----------



## pbutler218

Not at all upset to possibly have some NBA scouts at Hulman Center next year to look at one of OUR players!!


----------



## IndyMitchell

They are recruiting grown men.  The ISU roster is going to have a lot more depth and a lot of veteran guys wanting to make their last year special!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Enough with the “depth” talk…

Just give me 5 guys that are all conference level talent and let’s run with those guys. I’m tired of us having to run Larry out for 30 mins. Or Hobbs out for 30 mins. Those guys didn’t play bulk mins because we lacked depth - those guys played because we lacked talent.

Having a deep bench doesn’t mean anything if the guys playing ahead of them are just marginally better. To be honest we don’t know how much better some of these guys are than Larry or Hobbs or Bledson or Henry - so you don’t really know if you have “depth” until we find out how good some of these dudes are.


----------



## BankShot

Come on, SSOM...you go to church, hard to  believe you don't accept SID write-ups as parallel media/press "gospel?" Can't wait for JS to unwrap the angelic wings of our new recruits...


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Enough with the “depth” talk…
> 
> Just give me 5 guys that are all conference level talent and let’s run with those guys. I’m tired of us having to run Larry out for 30 mins. Or Hobbs out for 30 mins. Those guys didn’t play bulk mins because we lacked depth - those guys played because we lacked talent.
> 
> Having a deep bench doesn’t mean anything if the guys playing ahead of them are just marginally better. To be honest we don’t know how much better some of these guys are than Larry or Hobbs or Bledson or Henry - so you don’t really know if you have “depth” until we find out how good some of these dudes are.


I know I'm new around here and all but when guys talk about depth aren't we talking about more than just warm bodies? I just figured we were all talking about actual talent behind talent when depth is discussed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Key could get lost in the shuffle at a big program like Yesefu going from Drake to Kansas. Although I’m sure Yesefu doesn’t have many regrets as a National Champion now.  If Key ends up at Tennessee playing 10 minutes per game and knocked out in the second round, maybe not the best switch.



I was just looking at Yesefu's stats the other day. Guy couldn't get off the bench except with the walk-ons.


----------



## IndyMitchell

CardLake49 said:


> I know I'm new around here and all but when guys talk about depth aren't we talking about more than just warm bodies? I just figured we were all talking about actual talent behind talent when depth is discussed.


Yes, depth is synonymous with a more talented bench.  I am glad that you and most people get that.  : )

Running with 5 guys sounds good if you have 5 guys that never get tired, injured, or commit fouls.   If not, then depth is pretty important.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> I was just looking at Yesefu's stats the other day. Guy couldn't get off the bench except with the walk-ons.



I think Key would play more than Yesefu, but unless Texas Tech is losing several guys, I don’t see Key playing 25+ minutes per night there.

Oklahoma might be a better landing spot based off Moser and less competitive guard play.


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyMitchell said:


> Yes, depth is synonymous with a more talented bench.  I am glad that you and most people get that.  : )


Thinks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## BrokerZ

Short article by Todd Golden has been posted regarding Gibson’s signing. I found the following quotes from Schertz to be pretty interesting:

"The question every team has to answer, and you don't know right away what the answer will be, is what the commitment level going to be? How competitive will we be? How connected and unselfish will we be? How resilient are we going to be? How will we handle adversity? Will we stay healthy? Those will be questions answered over the year, but the base question of do we have the talent and the character to compete for championships. *We feel we have the roster to accomplish special things*," Schertz said.

No more post game excuses about the lack of talent or about our margins being thin. Schertz himself says we have the talent to compete for championships.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> Short article by Todd Golden has been posted regarding Gibson’s signing. I found the following quotes from Schertz to be pretty interesting:
> 
> "The question every team has to answer, and you don't know right away what the answer will be, is what the commitment level going to be? How competitive will we be? How connected and unselfish will we be? How resilient are we going to be? How will we handle adversity? Will we stay healthy? Those will be questions answered over the year, but the base question of do we have the talent and the character to compete for championships. *We feel we have the roster to accomplish special things*," Schertz said.
> 
> No more post game excuses about the lack of talent or about our margins being thin. Schertz himself says we have the talent to compete for championships.


I just watched the Tusculum loss to Newberry.  Gibson had a pretty bad game.  Didn't come close to a 3.  Three airballs.  Lost the handle a few times.  Made some nice passes.  Can finish with contact.  Average athlete.  
I'm not convinced he is a starter after watching this particular game.  
I understand it is probably not a typical game for him.


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> I just watched the Tusculum loss to Newberry.  Gibson had a pretty bad game.  Didn't come close to a 3.  Three airballs.  Lost the handle a few times.  Made some nice passes.  Can finish with contact.  Average athlete.
> I'm not convinced he is a starter after watching this particular game.
> I understand it is probably not a typical game for him.


I know it's 1 game, and I know they play different positions,  but what would you say about Gibson's athleticism in relation to Cam Henry?


----------



## sycamorebacker

I know this is premature, but athletically he reminds me of a Devonte Brown or Scott.  He is NOT an NBA prospect IMO.  
Any of you can watch it and form your own opinion.
I want to emphasize that he made some outstanding passes and has great court vision.  Certainly ranks up there with Odum or Bledson in that regard.
He seemed reluctant to shoot mid range jumpers but ok at creating contact on drives.  Anybody that has watched Martin knows that he does the same thing.


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> I know this is premature, but athletically he reminds me of a Devonte Brown or Scott.  He is NOT an NBA prospect IMO.
> Any of you can watch it and form your own opinion.
> I want to emphasize that he made some outstanding passes and has great court vision.  Certainly ranks up there with Odum or Bledson in that regard.
> He seemed reluctant to shoot mid range jumpers but ok at creating contact on drives.  Anybody that has watched Martin knows that he does the same thing.


If Gibson gets to the line like Brown I won't be mad at all. Dude couldn't shoot from deep but he was a bulldog.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I looked it up.  Gibson made 112 FT's this year.  Our leader was Henry with 68.


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> I looked it up.  Gibson made 112 FT's this year.  Our leader was Henry with 68.


Well it ain't Brown but it'd be an improvement. Of course no one is gonna have the ball in their hands enough to shoot 260 fts a year under Schertz I'm guessing.


----------



## sycamorebacker

CardLake49 said:


> I know it's 1 game, and I know they play different positions,  but what would you say about Gibson's athleticism in relation to Cam Henry?


Not close.  He is not a jumper.  Will not be able to drive in traffic, but I think he can kick it out if he can get into the lane.  
Not sure how quickness and handle translate to D1.  
He is a team player and I think he plays pretty smart with good court vision.


----------

